# My female T. blondi "Zilla" laid a sac!! Finally!!



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

I removed the video, since this is joes thread I figured I would make it officially his.


----------



## Sadistic Haplo (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats Rob! My fingers are crossed for you aswell!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Feb 6, 2010)

Woot woot!! Congrats!! Now you have to be even more patient.....:clap:
;P


----------



## spiderfield (Feb 6, 2010)

Its about time!!  Congrats Rob!....now the waiting begins.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

spiderfield said:


> Its about time!!  Congrats Rob!....now the waiting begins.


and the worrying!!!


----------



## SNAFU (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats & keep the faith Rob! This one's gonna be the *one*!:clap:


----------



## fatich (Feb 6, 2010)

l hope little monsters will come


----------



## Ariel (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats, hope you get tons of slings!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

So what's Zilla's background history, anyway?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> So what's Zilla's background history, anyway?


I didn't raise her from a sling so I don't have much background info on her. I got her a few years ago from OnlyExotics (Ron Solo) and from my understanding she's about 6 years old but I could be mistaken. I've bred her quite a bit and I believe she was gravid a few times from the breeding but she was molting about every 7-months so no sacs but I bred her less this time and got a sac. Go figure. LOL  The timing must have been right and this male was very fresh - that might have been the difference. Whatever the reason, I'm just glad it happened - now we'll wait to see if it's good. LOL


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you remember what year you got her?

How big was she when you got her?  How big is she now?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Do you remember what year you got her?
> 
> How big was she when you got her?  How big is she now?


I believe I got her in 2006 or early 2007. She was about 9"+ then and her latest molt was 10"+ unstretched so I'd say 10.5"+ possibly 11". I haven't gotten a measurement on her since that molt.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

Was this your review for her?



robc said:


> Ron was awesome to deal with. I recently bought a female T. Blondi from him. He said it was about 9" and it's easily 10"+. He was great to deal with, great communication, he sent pics and was always quick to answer any questions I had. He even waited a day to ship due to high temps. The packaging was great and she arrived alive and frisky!! Here's a pic of her - if you're looking for a good place to get a Blondi - Ron's the man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Was this your review for her?


Yeah, that's her...I guess I haven't had her as long as I thought. LOL  I was only off by a year or two. :?  
As for the 10" I thought she was, that would have been stretched...relaxed she was a solid 9" at that time. She's a really thick blondi....like a tank. LOL  But very docile, never been aggressive at all - until I pull this sac of course!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah, I see.

So, there is a post on one of your youtube videos (I can post it if you like) where you say you have been studying T. blondi for 22 years.  You're 33, right?  You also said you've been to French Guayana to study them.  When did you do that?

I'm also unclear as to how you know her age, considering she was wild-caught?


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats rob! Looks like you got a nut buster on here! Hay xhexdx you jealous?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> So, there is a post on one of your youtube videos (I can post it if you like) where you say you have been studying T. blondi for 22 years.  You're 33, right?  You also said you've been to French Guayana to study them.  When did you do that?
> 
> I'm also unclear as to how you know her age, considering she was wild-caught?


I knew all of the questions were leading somewhere - considering who was posting them. LOL  Can there ever just a normal conversation between us? Why does every post I make, have you searching desperately for something negative to say about me or some kind of challenge? Just curious.
As to your questions: I have been to French Guayana 4X. As for studying them, I guess that depends on what you consider studying them. Observing something in it's wild habitat, I consider that to be classified as studying them...you can also do it in a tank. Studying doesn't imply owning.
Her age was an estimate and it's what I was told - I didn't get a birth certificate with her. LOL
Now can we get back on topic or do you still have more nit-picking to do? If you do, can we start doing them through PMs so my original post can stay on topic this time??


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Congrats rob!


Thank you! We're very excited that she finally laid a sac!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

If I do them through PMs, how is everyone else supposed to know how much you contradict yourself?

There is nothing desperate about my searching; it's not difficult to find clear examples.

My point is, you have been a member here since 2007, asking pretty noobish questions when you first signed up.  That doesn't make sense to me if you've been into tarantulas since you were 11.  Make sense?

Also, throughout your Zilla youtube videos, you have claimed to have owned her for 4 years, you got her when she was 8", you have said she was 4 years old, 5 years old, 6 years old...

You said she was 5-6" and took 2 years to get to 11"...(you haven't even owned her for 2 years)...

You said you only feed mice to her when you're about to breed her, but then you said she's only had 1 mouse in 5 years (how long have you owned her? :?)

I can go on...


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

joshuai said:


> Congrats rob! Looks like you got a nut buster on here! Hay xhexdx you jealous?


Nice edit, my friend.

What is there to be jealous of?


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> If I do them through PMs, how is everyone else supposed to know how much you contradict yourself?
> 
> There is nothing desperate about my searching; it's not difficult to find clear examples.
> 
> ...


Does anybody else here care! Because i dont. you should keep the thread on topic!


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> If I do them through PMs, how is everyone else supposed to know how much you contradict yourself?
> 
> There is nothing desperate about my searching; it's not difficult to find clear examples.
> 
> ...


I do own more than one female blondi...so those comments could be about either one and it's also possible that, being human, I made a comment about one on the others video/post. Who knows...I don't track myself as well as you do apparently. Thanks, I appreciate all the time you've put into searching my video comments, my posts, etc? I don't have the time to keep detailed lists of everything I've said so it's good to have a friend like you who is willing take that time away from his family to do it for me. Thanks again, I had no idea you were that big a fan of mine! Thanks for watching all my videos - just adds to the view counts!!!


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Nice edit, my friend.
> 
> What is there to be jealous of?


Mods and all that. and ummmm A BLONDI SAC! im jealous too so your not alone


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I do own more than one female blondi...so those comments could be about either one and it's also possible that, being human, I made a comment about one on the others video/post. Who knows...I don't track myself as well as you do apparently. Thanks, I appreciate all the time you've put into searching my video comments, my posts, etc? I don't have the time to keep detailed lists of everything I've said so it's good to have a friend like you who is willing take that time away from his family to do it for me. Thanks again, I had no idea you were that big a fan of mine! Thanks for watching all my videos - just adds to the view counts!!!


A comedian, you are not.  You're also a hypocrite with your 'family' comment...how much time have you put in to building enclosures and making videos?



joshuai said:


> Mods and all that. and ummmm A BLONDI SAC! im jealous too so your not alone


If you check my profile, you'll see I don't own any T. blondi because I have no interest in them.

Your first sentence...doesn't even make sense.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> If you check my profile, you'll see I don't own any T. blondi because I have no interest in them.
> 
> Your first sentence...doesn't even make sense.


If you have no interest in T.blondi, why are you in my clearly stated T.blondi sac thread? It's not like you accidently came here. We all know why you are here....


----------



## joshuai (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> If you have no interest in T.blondi, why are you in my clearly stated T.blondi sac thread? It's not like you accidently came here. We all know why you are here....


Ya no kidding. And rob, don't worry everyone likes you better! I can t wait to see if the sac makes it and keep us posted, don't let "arguers" discourage you from letting us all know what is going on.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 6, 2010)

All right, settle down.

Rob, you're not immune to questions... AB is about good information first and foremost, and Joe is interested in making sure people that come here, or watch your videos, get good information.  He may be obsessive about it, but you're also the most visible member here for a lot of people, so that means you need to be held to a higher standard.

There's no shame in admitting you were wrong, or that you exaggerated at times, or that you didn't know what you were talking about at other times... I've done it myself.  Claiming that you don't have to answer ANY questions because you're being "attacked" doesn't quite cut it. 

To everyone else, no need to escalate what can remain as simple questions.  Discipline WILL be handed out to anyone that's only here to aggravate a discussion into a flame war.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok, now that everyone has actually had a chance to read my post, please heed.

No one is being given carte blanche here *coughJoecough*, as long as questions can be respectfully asked and answered, the thread will remain open.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> A comedian, you are not.  You're also a hypocrite with your 'family' comment...how much time have you put in to building enclosures and making videos?


We do that together my friend, is your family on the computer with you now?? Just a honest question.


----------



## VESPidA (Feb 6, 2010)

congrats zilla (and rob)!:clap:  best of luck for blondi babies


----------



## nic3805 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lets all just be happy that the blondi actually had a sac, and hope that she won't eat it, Rob love the vids, keep doing what your doin.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck with the blondi babies!....hope the sack is good


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> We do that together my friend, is your family on the computer with you now?? Just a honest question.


Deserving of an honest answer.

My son is taking a nap, and his mother is preparing to go to a bridal shower.  I find it hard to believe your family helps you take videos, edit pictures, add your copyright info, etc.

It's also good to know, per one of your above posts, that all you care about is how many times your videos are viewed.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Deserving of an honest answer.
> 
> My son is taking a nap, and his mother is preparing to go to a bridal shower.  I find it hard to believe your family helps you take videos, edit pictures, add your copyright info, etc.
> 
> It's also good to know, per one of your above posts, that all you care about is how many times your videos are viewed.


My wife films all of my videos - I'd have to have 4 arms, 2 of them would have be floating away from my body to do the vids myself. My daughter takes pics, my 8 yr old son helps with feeding and maintenance (as do my wife and daughter). Me and my wife usually do the photo editing and stuff together - consider it our "quality time". LOL  The only one that doesn't actually help (yet)  is the 2 year old and he will be before too much longer! LOL

I don't care how many video views I get - I guess the humor I was going for with that comment was lost on you. Go figure.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

So your 2-year-old doesn't get involved?

Hmm...my son isn't even 2 yet...so your initial question was...yep, hypocritical.



robc said:


> I guess the humor I was going for with that comment was lost on you. Go figure.


I'll reference you to an earlier post of mine:



xhexdx said:


> A comedian, you are not.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> So your 2-year-old doesn't get involved?
> 
> Hmm...my son isn't even 2 yet...so your initial question was...yep, hypocritical.
> 
> ...


I have to be honest - you are actually pretty funny! Even if you don't intend to be - not being sarcastic either...I will concede that you are the comedian here.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

If you'd care to get back to answering my questions regarding that blondi of yours, I'd appreciate it.  Seems you have drifted off-topic.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> If you'd care to get back to answering my questions regarding that blondi of yours, I'd appreciate it.  Seems you have drifted off-topic.


I do believe that the original one off topic was you...but I'm off to the French Guyana now so...bye! LOL  (obviously I'm not serious - my humor does seem somewhat lost on you). It's been made painfully obvious that I can never answer your questions in any way that will satisfy you, so I'm just going to ignore them. Thanks.


----------



## Aurelia (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats on the sac, Rob! :clap: I hope all goes well with it!


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Congrats on the sac, Rob! :clap: I hope all goes well with it!


Thank you - me too!!! LOL


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I do believe that the original one off topic was you...but I'm off to the French Guyana now so...bye! LOL  (obviously I'm not serious - my humor does seem somewhat lost on you). It's been made painfully obvious that I can never answer your questions in any way that will satisfy you, so I'm just going to ignore them. Thanks.


You're answering them by not answering them.

All that does is prove my point.  Have a nice time in the F.G. studying the elusive T. blondi.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You're answering them by not answering them.
> 
> All that does is prove my point.  Have a nice time in the F.G. studying the elusive T. blondi.


I'm glad I proved your point. 

I'll be sure to have a good time!!

Now...back on topic...


----------



## syndicate (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck with the egg sack!
Do you plan on keeping it long term with the female or pulling it early?Seems this species likes to munch sacks or they can easily go infertile..
-Chris


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

Jesus,once again.....................Congrats on the sac Rob... NEVER had any interest in T.blondie whatsoever,but good going none the less.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> So, there is a post on one of your youtube videos (I can post it if you like) where you say you have been studying T. blondi for 22 years.  You're 33, right?  You also said you've been to French Guayana to study them.  When did you do that?
> 
> I'm also unclear as to how you know her age, considering she was wild-caught?


According to his videos, he has also bred more than 450 species.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> According to his videos, he has also bred more than 450 species.


Come on!Wouldn't that be close to every species in the hobby???
D:


----------



## Philth (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Rob, 

In the event the babies have pink feet, will you still call them T. blondi, or will you call them sp. Guyana , sp Burgundy" ?

Later,Tom


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> According to his videos, he has also bred more than 450 species.


lol 

Thats the problem.
First of all, I really want to make clear that I have nothing against Rob and no jealousy whatsoever about anybody or anything here.

But the problems comes when sentences like that come into play.

Its extremely hard to believe that Rob has been 22 years studying T Blondi with trips to the French Guyana when he got into this boards in 2007 with some  "newby" questions. It is possible, just hard to believe.

Then you take a look at the sentences stated on his videos, and you find that "Zilla" is 4 years and he got her at 8", then she is only 5, then she is 6, then she was a "juvie" at  5-6 inches and grew to 11" in 2 years...Then she had 2+" fangs... Is it a Tarantula or a Tiger? Not to mention that he stated that she once ate 12 DOZEN of crickets in one sitting.
12 dozen = 144 crickets. In one sitting.

If he had 250 Blondis, then that "I lost track-missplaced information"  could be understandable, but since he has "Zilla" in a huge special tank,she is the biggest of them all,and you stated before that you have or  had   5 or 6  Blondis including males,...We both know the confusion has no place, Is simply exageration.And this happens in every video  with most of the sizes of most of your  T's.

Again, I dont have anything against you Rob, your videos are nice, the enclosures are really cool, and I dont think you are a bad guy at all, just that when reading some of your statements and specially the way you state them,
it makes it really hard to believe.

Why that nit-picking? Because you kinda put yourself out there  as "The tarantula guy", and people all over take you for a semi God...Thats why this is not obsesive looking for ways to put you down, is just very easy to see it cos you are, as I said, out there.

PS: I can give you my word that " Only Exotics"  never told you that that tarantula was 5 years old, or 4, or 6.He never ever said an age.
We are  close friends, He got the group of Blondis, called me and asked me " Fran, do you want some? They came in huge". I got 4 of them.
Then he sold you one of the group. He never ever stated the age because he knew they were wild caught.
As far as everybody knew, Zilla could be 10 years old.

I do now wish to start any war with anybody, but I wanna make sure everybody understand  that Joe is not making anything up here.


----------



## moose35 (Feb 6, 2010)

never thought i'd say this but.... i agree w/ xhexedx....

good luck rob..

but please try to hear what joe is really saying...its the same thing i told you a while ago...



      moose


----------



## Stopdroproll (Feb 6, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Come on!Wouldn't that be close to every species in the hobby???
> D:


450 tarantulas would be more likely, but hey, I could be wrong. 

Rob is a good guy, very informative and helpful, and I doubt he is out to try and intentionally deceive people. He admits that he isn't the greatest speller, always have the right and best methods, he might not be able to pronounce some Latin names (colloratovillosus ) and whatever else might have been said in the videos (he doesn't do different takes for his videos and even professionals make mistakes). Really just don't take things said over the internet too personal.

On topic: Can't wait to see you get your hands full taking out that sac.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 6, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Come on!Wouldn't that be close to every species in the hobby???
> D:





> *tarantulaguy1976*
> I have breed over 450 species LOL....I mostly trade than sell!!


From the comments section of this video.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

Just got this little PM from Rob:



			
				robc said:
			
		

> Nice try going on my youtube page, it is monitored too good for a little ,<edit>/pansy like you to mess with LOL....you are correct, I haven't been in the hobby 20 years, I have been collecting for 22....granted it was only what the pet-shops had in stock, bracs/avics/haplo's ect...still counts. You are exactly what everyone says you are, a little punk that hides behind a computer.....I would love to meet you face to face......no hiding...it would just depend how fast you could run.... probably pretty fast, you are a bean-pole.....kinda like a meth/heroine user looks. I hope that is not it, either way...try putting some meat on those bones of yours


Just thought I'd let people know what he's like one-on-one.

--Joe


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> According to his videos, he has also bred more than 450 species.


I did say that, it supposed to be 45, I admit that one LOL, but at least I can ship isopods and they survive


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Just got this little PM from Rob:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would post it, but you were smart enough to edit it....I am only like that when pushed, you pushed so I pushed back LOL!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

Just like the tarantula with the ping pong ball,this has gone to far,in usual AB style.IMHO,and possibly others,the PM's DO NOT need to be aired out here.....


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't push, I called you out on your misinformation.

If you actually knew what you were talking about, there would be no issue.

I should add, he removed my comments on another thread of his where he was obviously wrong.  He must not like it when people point it out.


----------



## moose35 (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I did say that, it supposed to be 45........



what would those 45 species be rob?
i'm very curious



 moose


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I didn't push, I called you out on your misinformation.
> 
> If you actually knew what you were talking about, there would be no issue.


Actually you called me out, or tried to...how would you know that info when you do not know me


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Actually you called me out, or tried to...how would you know that info when you do not know me


Uh...what? :?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I should add, he removed my comments on another thread of his where he was obviously wrong.  He must not like it when people point it out.


Wrong LOL...I do not like your kind on my youtube page...thats all LOL


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Just like the tarantula with the ping pong ball,this has gone to far,in usual AB style.IMHO,and possibly others,the PM's DO NOT need to be aired out here.....


I completly agree there a private message for a reason. I thought this thread was bout a sac being laid not what kinda person rob is. Come on guys. Show some restraint and respect.

Matt


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Wrong LOL...I do not like your kind on my youtube page...thats all LOL


Exactly what I said; you don't like people who point out when you're wrong.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I completly agree there a private message for a reason. I thought this thread was bout a sac being laid not what kinda person rob is. Come on guys. Show some restraint and respect.
> 
> Matt


Not possible for joe, he is the king of hijacking threads, and going off topic.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto       .


----------



## moose35 (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> 
> 
> ...


i'm asking again cause you always seem to ignore me rob...

what would those 45 species be rob?
i'm very curious


         moose


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Exactly what I said; you don't like people who point out when you're wrong.


I will put it plain and simple for you..I DON'T LIKE YOU...understand??


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Not possible for joe, he is the king of hijacking threads, and going off topic.


Not exactly, Joe is the king of pointing out frauds. 
And his skills are showing wonderfully in this thread.
Oh, and we don't like you either.


----------



## Xian (Feb 6, 2010)

rick mcjimsey said:


> not exactly, joe is the king of pointing out frauds.
> And his skills are showing wonderfully in this thread.


+1


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

But did we need 5 pages of this crap?


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

I give this thread 5 more mins before it's locked. Lol


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Not exactly, Joe is the king of pointing out frauds.
> And his skills are showing wonderfully in this thread.


I know you are his biggest fan, so that honestly means nothing.....fraud = DOA on isopods I never got refunded.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I give this thread 5 more mins before it's locked. Lol


You are probably right.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I completly agree there a private message for a reason. I thought this thread was bout a sac being laid not what kinda person rob is. Come on guys. Show some restraint and respect.
> 
> Matt


Yes,but around here tact,common sense,and respect for the other members that wandered into this abortion of a thread do not exist.Yea,I know,I do not need to click on the thread,blah,blah,blah,but it is unfair to others that might be trying to ask a question,or actually god forbid get something out of this thread.But hey,that's just me.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Xian said:


> +1


Your opinion honestly means nothing to me


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Not exactly, Joe is the king of pointing out frauds.
> And his skills are showing wonderfully in this thread.
> Oh, and we don't like you either.


+1 for me too


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Yes,but around here tact,common sense,and respect for the other members that wandered into this abortion of a thread do not exist.Yea,I know,I do not need to click on the thread,blah,blah,blah,but it is unfair to others that might be trying to ask a question,or actually god forbid get something out of this thread.But hey,that's just me.


I agre, I know joe PMed his little clan to come over to this thread, everyone of the haters is a friend listed on joes profile, but nothing you can do about that!....just ignore them, that is what I will be doing.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I agre, I know joe PMed his little clan to come over to this thread


Moose isn't on my friends list.

Also, how do you know this?  Last I checked, you're not psychic.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL,just like on the car forums I am a member of.Something simple just gets ugly and out of control. This IS a HOBBY,right?I am starting to forget that around here.....Both of you guys know your <edit>,simple as that.Just petty crap getting in the way of the big picture.


----------



## Xian (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I agre, I know joe PMed his little clan to come over to this thread, everyone of the haters is a friend listed on joes profile, but nothing you can do about that!....just ignore them, that is what I will be doing.


I recieved no PM's or encouragment from anyone to post my opinion here.
It is nice to actually be able to see someone's 'true colors' as well as their level of honestly and integrity.

Oh Yeah,



robc said:


> Your opinion honestly means nothing to me


Darn.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG!, my head is about to explode...
Long time ago my wise friend mention
'talk less do more' ' dont say things that didnt happened, you will get confronted and caught with yer pants down, means bareass'
Rob, your wife is a saint, I have to watch you vids with sound off

Congrats on the sac tho
I really hope it is good, as I Am very curious what color feet slings will have


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> LOL,just like on the car forums I am a member of.somehting simple just gets ugly and out of control. This IS a HOBBY,right?I am starting to forget that around here.....


More drama than a hobby.....


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Wrong LOL...I do not like your kind on my youtube page...thats all LOL


Come on Rob, we don't need name calling or prejudice like that. They asked you for you to answer to simple questions. Even if it was in a rude manner they did not call you any names (that I am aware of). Moose also asked you a question which you ignored and are still ignoring for that matter. Rob, Moose, Jon3800, you are the guys that got me into this hobby from youtube. So I would expect you to act more mature and explain to people what they call you out on, or admit you are wrong. (I'm not saying you are.) When you are very knowledgeable. Pride means nothing over the internet. Please learn this.

EDIT : Congrats on the sac, I wouldn't mind buying some from you if its good one day.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Xian said:


> I recieved no PM's or encouragment from anyone to post my opinion here.
> It is nice to actually be able to see someone's 'true colors' as well as their level of honestly and integrity.
> 
> Oh Yeah,
> ...


You make me laugh LOL....you know nothing about me LOL


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I agre, I know joe PMed his little clan to come over to this thread.


Nope, actually came here all on my own 

No one sent me, I am very capable of thinking for myself.


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2010)

I can guarantee everybody that NOBODY forced me to come to this thread, neither I have anything against you Rob.

Lets just not talk about drama , please .

I just have first hand info on things, and must confirm again that Joe is not making anything up.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Lunar said:


> Come on Rob, we don't need name calling or prejudice like that. They asked you for you to answer simple questions. Even if it was in a rude manner they did not call you any names (that I am aware of). Moose also asked you a question which you ignored and are still ignoring for that matter. Rob, Moose, Jon3800, you are the guys that got me into this hobby from youtube. So I would expect you to act more mature and explain to people what they call you out on, or admit you are wrong. (I'm not saying you are.) When you are very knowledgeable. Pride means nothing over the internet. Please learn this.
> 
> EDIT : Congrats on the sac, I wouldn't mind buying some from you if its good one day.


Wasn't prejudice, I just do not care for him....really can't say why on the open forum.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 6, 2010)

Shell said:


> +1 for me too


Ooh Shelley getting in on the battle. 

Making a personal threat is a low blow, Rob, and you know it. Joe wasn't threatening you, he was merely pointing out misinformation (which seems to be the new thing around here as of late). Rob, you are in a very public spotlight and as it has been proven numerous times that there are many people here you worship the ground you walk on (so making remarks about Joe's fans is a little hypocritical, I'd say). Because of this level of 'stardom' you have reached both on here and YouTube, you are more open to scrutiny than a lot of other hobbyists, and it's more important because you are influencing so many people...especially those just joining the hobby who go to your tutorials for help. You're not immune to criticism or mistakes just because you're popular to (mostly) everyone. 

Joe had every right to post that PM that Rob sent him, and unfortunately for Rob I think it lost him a lot of people's respect (including us). Also, going after a past experience with Rick, that didn't even really belong in this thread, was also uncalled for. He just pointed out that you said you had bred 450 species of tarantulas, and all you had to say was that it was a typo (which everyone makes), instead of bringing up a past mistake. 

Cassandra and Mackenzie

EDIT: Wow...11 posts while I was typing this...I thought I was a fast typer


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

Joe and rob I got a solution for you two just need to meet up get some boxing gloves and beat the crap out of each other. Joe you don't like rob. Rob you don't like Joe why don't you two just ignore each other. This might be hard for you Joe. Seein how you always post on robs threads. Like Brett said this is a hobby. Jesus Christ grow up


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Fran said:


> I can guarantee everybody that NOBODY forced me to come to this thread, neither I have anything against you Rob.
> 
> Lets just not talk about drama , please .
> 
> I just have first hand info on things, and must confirm again that Joe is not making anything up.


What is this first hand knowledge Fran? what are you referring to?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Joe and rob I got a solution for you two just need to meet up get some boxing gloves and beat the crap out of each other.


That would be a 3 second match.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 6, 2010)

This thread is a fine example of why solid information is hard to come by on AB.  For every useful tidbit of information within a thread, there are pages upon pages of unnecessary commentary, personal spats, chest thumping, conjecture & "I've been in the hobby for such and such".  

It's utterly frustrating to find one piece of information tucked away amongst 25 pages of blather & then have some pseudo-egghead tell you to "do a search" when you can't find the needle in the haystack.  

There are lots of knowledgeable people in the hobby that DON'T come here exactly because of this.  

This is not directed completely at Joe or Rob, but at everyone of the "old guard" who need desperately to step down from their self appointed pedestal and remember why you initially came to be interested in the hobby.  I'm pretty damn sure that it wasn't competitive spirit.  Please stop pissing in your own pool.  Thanks!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> This thread is a fine example of why solid information is hard to come by on AB.  For every useful tidbit of information within a thread, there are pages upon pages of unnecessary commentary, personal spats, chest thumping, conjecture & "I've been in the hobby for such and such".
> 
> It's utterly frustrating to find one piece of information tucked away amongst 25 pages of blather & then have some pseudo-egghead tell you to "do a search" when you can't find the needle in the haystack.
> 
> ...


Yes. And nothing is done about it.I will sit here and await my "infraction" for saying that now.


----------



## Fran (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> What is this first hand knowledge Fran? what are you referring to?


Im referring about Zilla. I know where she came from, how big she was...Etc.
And thats why I felt that I had to reply.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Yes. And nothing is done about it.I will sit here and await my "infraction" for saying that now.


I lol'd literally.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Ooh Shelley getting in on the battle.
> 
> Making a personal threat is a low blow, Rob, and you know it. Joe wasn't threatening you, he was merely pointing out misinformation (which seems to be the new thing around here as of late). Rob, you are in a very public spotlight and as it has been proven numerous times that there are many people here you worship the ground you walk on (so making remarks about Joe's fans is a little hypocritical, I'd say). Because of this level of 'stardom' you have reached both on here and YouTube, you are more open to scrutiny than a lot of other hobbyists, and it's more important because you are influencing so many people...especially those just joining the hobby who go to your tutorials for help. You're not immune to criticism or mistakes just because you're popular to (mostly) everyone.
> 
> ...


He has done the same to me, but on a open forum, I do not care if I am wrong, everyone is...I never tryed to be in this so called "spotlight" everyone is always saying....I just like making vids....Joe is a button pusher....he comes to all of my threads and highjacks them...so I have NO respect for someone like that. I did state it was a typo. Me and ricks dealing didn't belong here...but either did any of ricks/joes post??? this is a Blondi thread If I lost your respect I am sorry, but everyone has a breaking point.......I am done with him and will just ignore him.


----------



## moose35 (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> 
> 
> ...





moose35 said:


> i'm asking again cause you always seem to ignore me rob...
> 
> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> ...


third time is a charm....
please anwser my question rob.


         moose


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Fran said:


> Im referring about Zilla. I know where she came from, how big she was...Etc.
> And thats why I felt that I had to reply.


I know you do, I think you are the one who sent me to Ron, she was about 9"+ maybe more....you KNOW how big those blondi's are...that I agree!


----------



## barabootom (Feb 6, 2010)

Fran said:


> lol
> 
> Thats the problem.
> First of all, I really want to make clear that I have nothing against Rob and no jealousy whatsoever about anybody or anything here.
> ...


Congrats on the sac Rob!!

Hi Fran,
I hope you are well.  
Just to make a point, I started importing T's when I was twelve directly from several different continents.  When I was 19 I imported 500 P fortis from Columbia.  I spent 2 months camping by myself in French Guyana when I was 18.  I raised silkmoths for 4 months in Costa Rica when I was 20.  Once I had 20 L parahybana sacs at one time when I was 30.  I've successfully bred a dozen different species.  I'm just about to turn 49, but I joined the boards for the first time about 2 years ago.  I have lots of experience with some species and no experience with others and likely would ask silly questions compared to many more experienced breeders.  I don't think the date when someone joins the boards has anything to do with their experience.

If Rob successfully produced a sac, that's great.  Let's celebrate with him.  And I am jealous.  I wish I could keep T blondi but it's the only specie that I just can't take because of the itch.  I've tried several times.  And I HAVE itched.  When I unpacked those 500 P fortis it was a hot summer day and I only wore shorts, no shirt.  I had a bad rash on my entire body and itched for a week.  But for me it wasn't as bad as being in the same room as a blondi.  And before anyone attacks me for importing 500 p fortis, it was a long time ago, I had permits from Colombia, they were brought in legally through Chicago customs, and I was probably the first person to import the specie into the USA.  30 years ago everyone was importing B smithi and ignoring most other species.  I've never said much about it because I'm a bit ashamed of it, but at the time there were no regulations and there was much more habitat than there is today.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> This thread is a fine example of why solid information is hard to come by on AB.  For every useful tidbit of information within a thread, there are pages upon pages of unnecessary commentary, personal spats, chest thumping, conjecture & "I've been in the hobby for such and such".
> 
> It's utterly frustrating to find one piece of information tucked away amongst 25 pages of blather & then have some pseudo-egghead tell you to "do a search" when you can't find the needle in the haystack.
> 
> ...


I don't want to fight, joe does LOL....if you look when he first started posting I was very polite...then it just blew up LOL. He is going to get his wish though, I am pretty sure I will be leaving AB...WAY to much drama LOL


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

Rob, what about Moose's question? Three times he is been ignored.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I don't want to fight, joe does LOL....if you look when he first started posting I was very polite...then it just blew up LOL. He is going to get his wish though, I am pretty sure I will be leaving AB...WAY to much drama LOL


Instead of spouting garbage, if you could please link me to where I said I wanted a fight, I'd appreciate it.

Last I checked, actually, *you* were the one responding to the posts about fighting, not me.

You can continue to talk yourself in circles all you want.  Call me names, accuse people of doing things without proof, etc.  Go for it.

Until you start responding to some of the *valid* questions that you are completely avoiding (for example, moose's inquiriy about the species you have bred, or any of the several members who have commented about your 'position' in the hobby and how you are held at higher regard), I have nothing more to say here.

Enjoy your stay in French Guayana.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I don't want to fight, joe does LOL....if you look when he first started posting I was very polite...then it just blew up LOL. He is going to get his wish though, I am pretty sure I will be leaving AB...WAY to much drama LOL


I'm in the same boat with you. The mods can't control this site. That's pretty clear. This thread should have been locked after page 4. I'm sure ll get infractions for this. This is the only site that I've been to were people can openely attack people and get away with it


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Instead of spouting garbage, if you could please link me to where I said I wanted a fight, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Last I checked, actually, *you* were the one responding to the posts about fighting, not me.
> 
> ...


I am done with your mind games, I realize what you are doing, and you are good at it...I will give you that. What you do is Attack the central control system and you take down the fortress. Well thats what manipulation does....attacks the central conttrol....your mind. Your try to bring out the angry side of your victims (wich every human has a angry side) and focus on that, so by totally ignoring you....you will be defeated....so I will not engage with you and you are powerless.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

barabootom said:


> Congrats on the sac Rob!!
> 
> Hi Fran,
> I hope you are well.
> Just to make a point, I started importing T's when I was twelve directly from several different continents.  When I was 19 I imported 500 P fortis from Columbia.  I spent 2 months camping by myself in French Guyana when I was 18.  I raised silkmoths for 4 months in Costa Rica when I was 20.  Once I had 20 L parahybana sacs at one time when I was 30.  I've successfully bred a dozen different species.  I'm just about to turn 49, but I joined the boards for the first time about 2 years ago.  I have lots of experience with some species and no experience with others and likely would ask silly questions compared to many more experienced breeders.  I don't think the date when someone joins the boards has anything to do with their experience.


Hey Tom,

I agree, join date doesn't directly correlate to knowledge.

If you look back at some of the original threads started by Rob, you'd see that it's pretty obvious he had not been in the hobby for very long.

The only real way to prove knowledge through a forum like this is to post.  It can prove you know what you're talking about, or it can prove you have no clue.

--Joe


----------



## twees (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> This is the only site that I've been to were people can openely attack people and get away with it


have you visited the internet? just sayin...


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I am done with your mind games, I realize what you are doing, and you are good at it...I will give you that. What you do is Attack the central control system and you take down the fortress. Well thats what manipulation does....attacks the central conttrol....your mind. Your try to bring out the angry side of your victims (wich every human has a angry side) and focus on that, so by totally ignoring you....you will be defeated....so I will not engage with you and you are powerless.


Can we say...hypocrite?


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I'm in the same boat with you. The mods can't control this site. That's pretty clear. This thread should have been locked after page 4. I'm sure ll get infractions for this. This is the only site that I've been to were people can openely attack people and get away with it


lol,had to edit....


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

twees said:


> have you visited the internet? just sayin...


Nope this is my first time ever on the internet.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> redrumpslump said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat with you. The mods can't control this site. That's pretty clear. This thread should have been locked after page 4. I'm sure ll get infractions for this. This is the only site that I've been to were people can openely attack people and get away with it
> ...


Oh yea anyone who has paid there 20bucks to be a member or whatever won't get infractions. Kinda biass right. Let me know how many infractions you get outta this lol


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Oh yea anyone who has paid there 20bucks to be a member or whatever won't get infractions. Kinda biass right. Let me know how many infractions you get outta this lol


Um, I really don't see this being true. We haven't done/said anything worthy of receiving an infraction, but we have received warnings and we're arachnosupporters. Also, the $10 is not to be a member, it's to support the site that you come to for help and it was obvious while the site was down, how many of us rely on it for information, and entertainment. 

Cass


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Um, I really don't see this being true. We haven't done/said anything worthy of receiving an infraction, but we have received warnings and we're arachnosupporters. Also, the $10 is not to be a member, it's to support the site that you come to for help and it was obvious while the site was down, how many of us rely on it for information, and entertainment.
> 
> Cass


I'm on here all day, and I need a life, anyone selling theirs?


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Nope this is my first time ever on the internet.


You too? Damn,I thought I was the only one...


----------



## Philth (Feb 6, 2010)

Philth said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> In the event the babies have pink feet, will you still call them T. blondi, or will you call them sp. Guyana , sp Burgundy" ?
> 
> Later,Tom


In the event the babies have pink feet, will you still call them T. blondi, or will you call them sp. Guyana , sp Burgundy" ?

Later,Tom


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Philth said:


> In the event the babies have pink feet, will you still call them T. blondi, or will you call them sp. Guyana , sp Burgundy" ?
> 
> Later,Tom


I wouldn't call them burgundy...probally T. blondi, just depends.


----------



## Exo (Feb 6, 2010)

If this was any other forum this thread would be under control by now, guess Joe's just lucky that the mods seem to favor him. 

I think that it was in ill taste that Joe would go out of his way to attack Rob, but that being said I have it on good authority that what joe says is the truth.


Personally, I think that everybody should shut the **** up and be glad that there are more CB blondis on the way, but I'm sure that nobody gives a flying fruitcake as to what I have to say.


----------



## QuantumGears (Feb 6, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats on the sac! If everything comes to fruition, I might be buying one of the little monsters from you


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 6, 2010)

Touché exo best post yet


----------



## Exo (Feb 6, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Touché exo best post yet


Call it a moment of inspiration.


----------



## nhdjoseywales (Feb 6, 2010)

ive seen much much worse on forums than any of this stuff. just sayin.


----------



## Exo (Feb 6, 2010)

nhdjoseywales said:


> ive seen much much worse on forums than any of this stuff. just sayin.


Really? Where?!?


----------



## nhdjoseywales (Feb 6, 2010)

Exo said:


> Really? Where?!?


jam band message boards

or fark.com forums


----------



## Hobo (Feb 6, 2010)

Exo said:


> Really? Where?!?


Videogame forums, *chan forums, tech forums, sport/team forums.
What happened here is downright civil compared to what happens elsewhere. Actually, this is probably THE nicest forum I've ever joined.

If it were any other forum, every one of the people that congratulated him on the sac would be warned for spam, and everything else would be allowed to escalate to death threats and specific personal attacks before a mod will think about maybe keeping an eye on it.


----------



## OxDionysus (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't believe I read 9 pages of this....In fact I will be back in a bit to read more!


----------



## Stopdroproll (Feb 6, 2010)

Hobo said:


> Videogame forums, *chan forums, tech forums, sport/team forums.
> What happened here is downright civil compared to what happens elsewhere. Actually, this is probably THE nicest forum I've ever joined.
> 
> If it were any other forum, every one of the people that congratulated him on the sac would be warned for spam, and everything else would be allowed to escalate to death threats and specific personal attacks before a mod will think about maybe keeping an eye on it.


Lol yes. This place is quite different from other forums I go to.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

Gamebattles.com

It's so drama filled.


----------



## barabootom (Feb 6, 2010)

OxDionysus said:


> I can't believe I read 9 pages of this....In fact I will be back in a bit to read more!


I'm in the same boat, and had to chuckle with your comment.


----------



## moose35 (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> 
> 
> ...





moose35 said:


> i'm asking again cause you always seem to ignore me rob...
> 
> what would those 45 species be rob?
> i'm very curious
> ...





moose35 said:


> third time is a charm....
> please anwser my question rob.
> 
> 
> moose






Lunar said:


> Moose also asked you a question which you ignored and are still ignoring for that matter.





xhexdx said:


> Until you start responding to some of the *valid* questions that you are completely avoiding (for example, moose's inquiriy about the species you have bred, or any of the several members who have commented about your 'position' in the hobby and how you are held at higher regard)


come on....please answer me.
this is only the forth time i'm asking..


         moose


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> come on....please answer me.
> this is only the forth time i'm asking..
> 
> 
> moose


I'm also curious


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 6, 2010)

moose35 said:


> come on....please answer me.
> this is only the forth time i'm asking..
> 
> 
> moose


I'd also like to know, but don't list species that didn't produce offspring, such as the P.metallica.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

You two is so persistent and no answer, Am getting real curious too,
Am sure Rob is working on the list


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> You two is so persistent and no answer, Am getting real curious too,
> Am sure Rob is working on the list


Ana you will be waiting a while, I am not going to play the games these little BOYS want to play


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Ana you will be waiting a while, I am not going to play the games these little BOYS want to play


Ie, you haven't bred 45 species?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Ie, you haven't bred 45 species?


I have, but have nothing to prove Little man.


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> Ana you will be waiting a while, I am not going to play the games these little BOYS want to play


Rob, dont let anyone get you down, as breeder that you are just give them that list and you gona be who is golden


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> Rob, dont let anyone get you down, as breeder that you are just give them that list and you gona be who is golden


It will just start another war, I know what I have breed....thats all that matters to me.


----------



## BrettG (Feb 6, 2010)

I am sure that if he felt like posting,he would have done it,oh,8-9 pages ago.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I have, but have nothing to prove Little man.


Why would you call someone that? It fuels what is already going on. If someone is skinny or short what would it matter as to asking a question? It means nothing to the questions being asked, it also is a good way to have people to be more hostile towards you. I watch every video you post Rob, but this is a very different side of you.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Lunar said:


> Why would you call someone that? It fuels what is already going on. If someone is skinny or short what would it matter as to asking a question? It means nothing to the questions being asked, it also is a good way to have people to be more hostile towards you. I watch every video you post Rob, but this is a very different side of you.


I have never seen a pic of him, I am referring to his attitude...he is a very little man.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 6, 2010)

Lunar said:


> Why would you call someone that? It fuels what is already going on. If someone is skinny or short what would it matter as to asking a question? It means nothing to the questions being asked, it also is a good way to have people to be more hostile towards you. I watch every video you post Rob, but this is a very different side of you.


I gotta agree.  I've watched and learned a lot from RobC's vids.  I've also learned to take things he says with a grain of salt, cuz let's face it, he's prone to exaggerations.  Now it seems as though he's prone to resorting to insults and deflections instead of answering questions when these exaggerations are brought to light.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I have never seen a pic of him, I am referring to his attitude...he is a very little man.


Rob, come on.  You've already brought insults to xhexdx's physical appearance, or do you not remember your "meth/heroin user" insult from before?  Nobody's coming off pretty in this thread, least of all you.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> Rob, come on.  You've already brought insults to xhexdx's physical appearance, or do you not remember your "meth/heroin user" insult from before?  Nobody's coming off pretty in this thread, least of all you.


I honestly real don't care....he pushed me so I snapped a little...it happens.


----------



## Lunar (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I have never seen a pic of him, I am referring to his attitude...he is a very little man.


How is it different from your attitude calling him that and someone else little boys? I'm not trying to start anything, truth is I'm just saying you do not have to be so hostile.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

jayefbe said:


> I gotta agree.  I've watched and learned a lot from RobC's vids.  I've also learned to take things he says with a grain of salt, cuz let's face it, he's prone to exaggerations.  Now it seems as though he's prone to resorting to insults and deflections instead of answering questions when these exaggerations are brought to light.


exaggerations?? what are you referring to? If I answer the insults, they will insult more...it is a mind game and I am not playing. They will just insult more


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Lunar said:


> How is it different from your attitude calling him that and someone else little boys? I'm not trying to start anything, truth is I'm just saying you do not have to be so hostile.


I am not usually...but when someone comes on here looking for a war, which he is...he will get it. I will not back down from anyone, internet fight or real fight...he also goes on my youtube page and has mad some unbelievable remarks towards me & my family...you are not really understanding the whole picture because it is not shown here.


----------



## Philth (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Rob, 



robc said:


> I wouldn't call them burgundy...probally T. blondi, just depends.


And the Theraphosa mess continues...Not sure what it would depend on:? What I'm getting at is a spider imported in 2008 ,most likely from Guyana , that has spiderlings with pink feet, most likely isnt even _T. blondi_ haha. But thats an argument for another day another thread.  



robc said:


> I am pretty sure I will be leaving AB...WAY to much drama LOL


That's unfortunate you think that way.  Differences in opions are what make disscussion forums interesting to me.  Why run from a forum because a few people dont agree with everything you say ?  Other forums where every post is a big love fest, become dull and boring to me. And miss guided info is often not corrected , by the fear of offending someone.

Later, Tom


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> exaggerations?? what are you referring to? If I answer the insults, they will insult more...it is a mind game and I am not playing. They will just insult more


To be honest really, the only personal attacks/insults I have seen here are from you Rob.

Joe questioned you, yes, but I would hardly call those questions personal attacks. More like clarifications.

On a forum like this, the need for clarification will arise, and people will disagree. Stooping to the level of calling someone a little man or a drug user or any other name, is entirely different.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Philth said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> 
> And the Theraphosa mess continues...Not sure what it would depend on:? What I'm getting at is a spider imported in 2008 ,most likely from Guyana , that has spiderlings with pink feet, most likely isnt even _T. blondi_ haha. But thats an argument for another day another thread.
> ...


I would more than likely send one of the T's to someone with a 100% certainty could identify it. The AB thing....I could careless if they hate me, don't believe me, think I am full of poop, I just wanted to post a vid of a Blondi sac...not this 9 page immature thread...pretty lame and full of drama.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Shell said:


> To be honest really, the only personal attacks/insults I have seen here are from you Rob.
> 
> Joe questioned you, yes, but I would hardly call those questions personal attacks. More like clarifications.
> 
> On a forum like this, the need for clarification will arise, and people will disagree. Stooping to the level of calling someone a little man or a drug user or any other name, is entirely different.


I was defending, anything I say would be attacked...and would be attacked without any knowledge. Little man is hardly a attack...it was sarcastic speech. Want to see a personal attck....lets ask Rick what he said about my wife and children....its a question.....lets see if he answers....of course he won't!


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I was defending, anything I say would be attacked...and would be attacked without any knowledge. Little man is hardly a attack...it was sarcastic speech. Want to see a personal attck....lets ask Rick what he said about my wife and children....its a question.....lets see if he answers....of course he won't!


If you really felt the need to defend instead of answering the questions asked, there are ways to do so without coming across the way you have.

I really don't want to get into apparent personal attacks made by other people, at other times. I am referring to this thread, and the way it was handled.

I understand that sometimes being questioned sucks, but if you have nothing to hide then answering those questions is much easier than jumping down people's throats for asking them.

Oh and btw even though I'm not a T.blondi fan, I will return to the original purpose of this thread and say congrats on the sac.


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Shell said:


> If you really felt the need to defend instead of answering the questions asked, there are ways to do so without coming across the way you have.
> 
> I really don't want to get into apparent personal attacks made by other people, at other times. I am referring to this thread, and the way it was handled.
> 
> I understand that sometimes being questioned sucks, but if you have nothing to hide then answering those questions is much easier than jumping down people's throats for asking them.


I have nothing to hide, but I f I answer the questions the attcks will come I promise you that....I may seem harsh in this thread....it is VERY rare I am like this.....I ASSURE you that!


----------



## Anastasia (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> It will just start another war, I know what I have breed....thats all that matters to me.


That's to bad you decide to slide on it
45 isnt really much to list but alot to have a breeding experience with
it would be interesting to know who to talk about if I know what Spp that you had breeding knowledge about 
well if 45 so hard to get, forget if there wore 450


----------



## Swifty (Feb 6, 2010)

Rob, Why would anybody attack you for listing species you,ve bred? People are only curious because, although they have seen maybe 10 videos of your hatchings, 45 species is quite a bit more, and I think people are curious because of the "typo" previously mentioned in the video. If somebody had called me out on something I had bred, I'd prove them wrong by shoving it down their throat. I'd silence those critics Rob.

Swifty


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 6, 2010)

robc said:


> I have nothing to hide, but I f I answer the questions the attcks will come I promise you that


Why would you honestly answering questions about your experiences cause an attack of any kind unless the answers were exaggerated or falsified?

Best of luck with your _T. blondi_ sac.  How soon were you planning to pull it to prevent it becoming a snack?


----------



## robc (Feb 6, 2010)

Swifty said:


> Rob, Why would anybody attack you for listing species you,ve bred? People are only curious because, although they have seen maybe 10 videos of your hatchings, 45 species is quite a bit more, and I think people are curious because of the "typo" previously mentioned in the video. If somebody had called me out on something I had bred, I'd prove them wrong by shoving it down their throat. I'd silence those critics Rob.
> 
> Swifty


I don't think there is anyone who has breed 450 Sp, and they had to know it was a typo lol! This is all a game, if I list the Sp there is no proof....I have only been on the internet for a couple of years. There are many things I have documented but have never shared because it would be questioned...because anything "new" would be wrong. I don't just have T's in tanks....I actually study them for behavoir....but of course to "the other folks on here" I would be lying LOL.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 6, 2010)

I will be back to deal with all of you personally.  Most of you, I am very disappointed in.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok.

There have been many types of posts from many types of people in this thread.  I will attempt to lay out for you all, as clearly as I can, exactly what group you fall into, what impressions you gave of yourself, and how productive (or counter-productive) your behavior was.

First of all... some blanket thoughts for BrerttG, Rick McJimsey, redrumpslump, Xian, Shell, Anastasia, syndicate, Exo, and nhdjoseywales: Your posts in this thread were counterproductive.  It is obvious to those reading them that you weren't moving the thread forward, and were more interested in being clever or making jokes and keeping the pot stirred that you were in helping the thread towards a rational conclusion.  We can do without that, thanks.  You made exactly the types of posts I said were not going to be tolerated in my first warning.

Fran, barabootom, moose, etc... thanks for being slightly more informative and slightly more helpful.

@ redrumpslump in particular.  You're a real charmer... you've been here what, three months and you already know enough about how this site has been successfully run for ALMOST TEN YEARS to make all kinds of derogatory statements about how we can't control this site, and about how us mods are easily bought off by Arachnosupporter memberships?  I'd laugh if it wasn't so pathetic.  Since you're so interested, I've never received one red cent... NOT ONE... in the SEVEN YEARS I've been helping here.  What POSSIBLE motivation would I have to give a flying rip how much money this site makes???  And, your comments about how your going to "wait for your infraction" is just indicative of some of you "entitlement"-minded members... it proves in one breath that you don't care enough about our rules to follow them.  The obvious question then, is, if YOU don't care about the rules being followed, why are your panties in a bunch that, according to you anyway, we're not enforcing them properly?  It's a total contradiction and I can't believe the cognitive dissonance hasn't made your head explode.  As final proof that you were more interested in spiraling this thread out of control and being clever and cute and making yourself look good... you NEVER reported ANYTHING from this thread.  Not once.  Must not have concerned all that much, eh?  And WE can't control this site?  How do you think we do it??? WHEN PEOPLE REPORT CRAP WE DEAL WITH IT.

@ xhexdx - Joe, you need to learn to drop things when they need to be dropped.  I allowed you to state your case and make your point, and while we're sharing PMs, you assured me in a PM you were done with this thread.  I really wish you had stuck to that.  I will be less likely to allow you leeway in the future, and that's unfortunate.

Which brings us to the man of the hour, Rob:

I'll establish some context here... I'm not one of your "fans", and I'm not one of your "haters".  I've never seen a single one of your videos and have always though your enclosures were total overkill.  No harm, no foul, I didn't really have any strong opinions about you either way, and always appreciated the help you provided here fielding "noob" questions, as it's something most experienced members can't be bothered to do. That being said, you reaction here was COMPLETELY out of line.  Your definition of "being attacked" is like something out of the imagination of a 5 year-old girl, man... someone posting disagreements with you, and asking you to back up your statements is "attacking"?  I really hope you deal with confrontation better in real life than you have on here.  I don't know that I've EVER met anyone in real life who turned a matter of personal disagreement into THREATS OF PHYSICAL VIOLENCE.  Do you understand what you did, Rob?  You took a stupid, interpersonal issue and escalated it into a THREAT OF PHYSICAL VIOLENCE... that's just plain idiocy, you can be ARRESTED for saying that kind of thing in real life.

You don't just get to say "they are attacking me, I don't have to prove anything" ... if your word is good, and you're not exaggerating/lying about anything, then simple explanations will clear it all up.  You've constructed a strange reality in your head where the ONLY people who disagree with you are "Joe and his Fan Club", and even a cursory glance at this thread proves that reality to be false.  The fact that you AVOID, CONTINUALLY, any attempt at proving, verifying... heck, even APOLOGIZING for anything that's been perceived as misinformation speaks a lot louder than any imaginary "attacks".  I've been helping run this site for 7 years, I know personal attacks when I see them.  No one personally attacked anyone... well, YOU personally attacked a couple people, but that can't possibly be your fault, right?  You got MAD, and when you get MAD that gives you the right to make THREATS OF PHYSICAL VIOLENCE, I forgot.

Put on your big boy pants and grow up.  If you can't take having the information that you're distributing on the Internet questioned for veracity, accuracy, and integrity, maybe it's time to put the computer away and take up woodworking.  You know how they always have those interviews where celebrities are saying "I don't want to be a hero/role model"?  Well, that doesn't make any sense when you go OUT OF YOUR WAY to distribute information to as many people as possible.  That's what YouTube is... you're not just making videos for your friends and family Rob, you're distributing information about a hobby we all love, and it's in everyone's best interest to make sure that the information is good.  THAT IS NOT PERSONALLY ATTACKING YOU.  If you don't want to answer any questions about anything, then stop posting videos and the problem goes away... people here only care because the information is being seen by hundreds, if not thousands, of people and our hobby does NOT need bad information, that's about the size of it.  YOU have put yourself out there... if you don't want to deal with the questions and criticisms that come with that, then I would suggest dialing back on the aggressive media posting and you might see the problem go away.

No one wants to see you leave AB.  I know I don't.  But we cannot stand for the type of behavior in this thread.  Just answer the questions... and when you are shown to be incorrect, or to have exaggerated or fumbled, OWN UP TO IT, TAKE IT LIKE A MAN, AND DO BETTER NEXT TIME, it does not need to be a giant pity party about how people can't just take everything you say at face value.  Like I said... I hope you stay.  I just hope that you can understand that it's a matter of integrity... AB is, primarily, about finding good information, and the pursuit of good information.  We're not out to get anyone.  Really, I promise.


----------

